# stereo upgrade



## DMT (Aug 18, 2003)

hello everybody !

i just got 2001 nissan sentra xe and my audio system (stock audio player) is suck 
i will change that...
but am new member and idon't know nothing ,about cars stereo 

systems.
i order blaupunkt mp3000 188 watts 
i would like to buy speakers 
any body help me!!!! what kind of speakers i should buy to make my system top of the line i mean sound good.

speakers ?

subwoofer ?

line drivers ?

Equalizers ?

Crossovers ?


i heard that bazooka is good multy channel Bazooka EL460
what else i need to make a sound good .
thank you


----------



## Russia (Jul 24, 2003)

Ok, get a headunit...like 50X4, get one that will have a digital equalizer in it and get one with lots of options to tune sounds instead of cool graphics. I have the Sony Xplode CDX-C8050X Mobile ES. Its relatively cheap and has options to tune EVERTHING! Next get component speakers for the front and throw them an AMP that will deliver a lil more than their RMS but not too much. Then get a set of rear speakers, coaxials are fine but u can get 3 way's if u want...I have 4 way's. And then get a set of woofers with an amp in the trunk...thats to ur choice....and that will give u a pretty general basic full setup....look at my pics to see wat I have, and Im getting woofers when I get around to it...And on another note does anyone know where I can get a set of SPR-176A Component speakers, Ive ordered them from 4 different places and they are all out of stock...Im still waiting on the word from the 5th store.


----------



## SXY_SR20DET (Aug 21, 2003)

I agree with Russia. Get yourself a good head unit.. AKA CD deck. Pioneer and Sony are decent makes.

Speakers: Pioneer, Rockford, or Infinity

Subwoofer: Rockford Fosgate HX2, Phoenix Gold Titanium series (both 10" and 12" are good for these makes)

Line Driver: Whatever you prefer

Equalizer: Check with a local car audio place, and tell them you want something decent and that won't break your bank

Crossover: Well, I can't say much for that, because my amplifier has a built in crossover in it.... Phoenix Gold QX900 Class D in case you're interested. Besides that, you should have a decent system. Just buy parts when you can afford them. That's what I'm doing.


----------



## Z-71 (May 28, 2003)

I use 2 12'' MTX thunder 6000 subs, with MTX T8430 - 300w amp and it sounds awsome.


----------

